# Fun shoots for 2012! Need ideas



## FULL_DRAW (Dec 29, 2011)

Now that deer season is wrapping up, I am starting to get the itch to shoot some fish. I am going to put together some shoots again this year. I was really happy with how they turned out last year. I hope ya'll who participated agree.....

This year I kinda want to have them scheduled a little farther in advance so that the turn out will be even better!
I WILL be having at least 2 on Oconee and probably 1 on Hartwell and Russell.

I need yall to tell me when ya'll think the best time would be to hold these shoots. Then i will take the ball and run with it and get them organized so we can have a good, fun shoot!!!

GIMME SOME IDEAS!!!!


----------



## wack em (Dec 29, 2011)

The GBA is having their annual meeting on Jan 21st, you should come and join and help put together the schedule.


----------



## castandblast (Dec 29, 2011)

where and what time is the meeting?


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Dec 29, 2011)

Do they even have anyone to run the GBA yet?  Jason and Jason are stepping down as pres and Vice pres.

I will probably go to the meeting. They are talking about only having one shoot in GA this year.


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Dec 29, 2011)

castandblast said:


> where and what time is the meeting?



I dont think the location has been decided yet.


----------



## wack em (Dec 29, 2011)

Waiting on somebody to step up and run it, I think someone will and there will prob be a few shoots


----------



## Tarbaby 212 (Jan 1, 2012)

Fulldraw you should step up and be the gba pres. If your gonna have 4 shoots you just about got it licked.


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jan 2, 2012)

Tarbaby 212 said:


> Fulldraw you should step up and be the gba pres. If your gonna have 4 shoots you just about got it licked.



If i had the time to put into it where I knew I could run it like it should be ran, I probably would do it.  With my job, I never know my work schedule and usually put in 50-65 hrs a week. I dont think that i could run it as well as it should be ran, so, I will not take on something that I cannot do to the best of my ability. 

If i see a way to make it work, I might run with it though!

Have they set a time and location for the meeting yet???


----------



## j_seph (Jan 5, 2012)

Tarbaby 212 said:


> Fulldraw you should step up and be the gba pres. If your gonna have 4 shoots you just about got it licked.


I nominate you!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 21, 2012)

Had a good time last year and hoping to make a few more this year


----------



## Mperic (Mar 12, 2012)

Did you ever get any dates together.


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Mar 13, 2012)

Not yet. I will sit down this week sometime and put a few together.


----------



## Koalt45 (Mar 13, 2012)

So my dad and I both just got bowfishing rigs and are looking to go, I've been once and my dad is an avid bowhunter. I live in Grayson, he's in Conyers, but we are both willing to go wherever to shoot whatever.


----------

